

How I Reduced a View Controller by ~100 Lines (from 400 to 300) - jtbrown
http://roadfiresoftware.com/2014/03/how-i-reduced-a-view-controller-by-100-lines-from-400-to-300/

======
jtbrown
And I'd love to hear your thoughts. Do you think this is better than shoving
everything into the view controller?

